# Bast



## victorianrose101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of the ancient Egyptian cat goddess, Bast? I find her a fascinating goddess, but have not been able to find much information about her. Here are some websites I have found information about her from.
http://www.egyptianmyths.net/bastet.htm
http://www.moggies.co.uk/bastet/bastet.html
this is the best resource i could find: http://inanna.virtualave.net/bastet.html
these are for all the people who are interested in learning more about her.=) If you like her, you may also find her sister Sekhmet interesting to learn about as well. Also does anyone know if any other ancient civilizations revered cats like the Egyptians did? I have heard that the Thai kingdom (then Siam) revered Siamese cats very much.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

This is a site I have bookmarked, not a lot, but still: http://www.ancientegypt.co.uk/gods/explore/bastet.html
I think you can go to any search engine and type in Bast and you'll probably find info.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I enjoy learning about cats in history. Thanks for posting the links. 

From what I remember about the Siamese cats, is they were palace 'guards'(?) and there is a legend about how they got the "kink" in their tail, which was when they were entrusted to hold/protect a person's rings, the 'kink' in their tail helped prevent the rings from slipping off.


----------



## catmadkate (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm pagan myself and have always found Bast to be a fantastic influence. Thanks a lot for the links guys. I really enjoyed reading them and will keep coming back here. What better than a cat goddess!!


----------

